# OT: What's In the Box



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Stern to open the Black Box Wed before the Draft. Seeing if anyone has any guess of what's in it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The most popular idea in the thread I started in the NBA General boards is that it's a new ball.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Probably is the new ball but I hope its something


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Another popular idea is Earl Boykins.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jack.




Jack in the Box..get it?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk said:


> Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shutup, just stop it. 


I think it's either the new ball or some online NBATV type thing. It's probably the ball though.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Its most likely the new ball.. but it might just be a crown for the number 1 overall pick? lol its the ball...or maybe a razor for Morrisons hair


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> Its most likely the new ball.. but it might just be a crown for the number 1 overall pick? lol its the ball...or maybe a razor for Morrisons hair


 LMFAO..


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Judging from the size of the box, it's looks like a new ball. Not quite sure how that will change the way we see the NBA though. Seems like a pretty big publicity stunt to me.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It is...

The new ball and possibly a new franchise for the West


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> It is...
> 
> The new ball and possibly a new franchise for the West


What about the first International Franchise?
That would be one long road game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Going all the way to lets say, Germany. Damn!

If there is another international franchise (yes I count Canada international) It'll be in Mexico


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I know it cant be another team because we would have heard about it already.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Maybe not, it could just be a huge suprise


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Maybe it's a little tiny robot who will now be replacing human officials.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Maybe it's a little tiny robot who will now be replacing human officials.


lol Thats my dream.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Isnt it all of ours?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it's the new ball.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Its official its a new ball.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, how gay, the ball's nothing new, it was even used in the All Star game...


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Its official its a new ball.


Good, I was thinking that it was a check (money donated by most NBA Owners and Officials) to buy Mark Cuban out of the league. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Yeah, how gay, the ball's nothing new, it was even used in the All Star game...


Please be sensitive to possible homosexual forum readers or posters. :biggrin: 

Thanks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm looking at you, Saint Baller.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I'm looking at you, Saint Baller.


LOL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> I'm looking at you, Saint Baller.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> <table align="left" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td height="0" width="122">
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td>
> </td> <td>
> 
> ...


:rotf:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope it's #4....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I hope it's #4....


 LMAO

It's a new ball and it might have a new franchise + Earl Boykins


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm pissed off.

We better get Guillermo Diaz tonight after this bull****.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Half hour left. This could be one of the longest half hours I have ever experienced


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Prepare to be dissapointed..

..

It's a goddamn freakin ball

**** YOU STERN


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

"The National Basketball Association will introduce a new game ball today at its Midtown Manhattan store, bringing an end to the 60-year run of the leather ball. Teams will begin using the new ball in the 2006-7 season. The new ball, produced by Spalding, is made of a composite material that is meant to ensure a better grip. The league last altered the design of the ball 35 years ago, when it moved from one made with four panels to one with eight."

"Traditionally, a fresh leather ball is too slippery to be used in a game, so teams break them in during practice to improve their grip. By comparison, the new composite ball can be used immediately. Spalding composite balls have been used in the N.B.A. Development League and in the Women's National Basketball Association. But the N.B.A.'s new ball will be different from the ones used by its other affiliated leagues."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well thats sucks


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol it was just a ball, just like everyone already told you. EXCEPT IT HAS A NEW MOISTURE SYSTEM SO ITS 100000000000X BETTER AND YOU'LL WANT TO WATCH THE NBA ALL OVER AGAIN.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> lol it was just a ball, just like everyone already told you. EXCEPT IT HAS A NEW MOISTURE SYSTEM SO ITS 100000000000X BETTER AND YOU'LL WANT TO WATCH THE NBA ALL OVER AGAIN.


 Lmao!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

How does this change the way I see the game? Only thing that changed is the lines on the ball. The only thing different is that the ball will be ready to go at any time.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It lowers shooting percentages though, thats the design. Dirk wont have problem with it though. They use that ball in Germany


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Blah. David Stern should die.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:



> "The National Basketball Association will introduce a new game ball today at its Midtown Manhattan store, bringing an end to the 60-year run of the leather ball. Teams will begin using the new ball in the 2006-7 season. The new ball, produced by Spalding, is made of a composite material that is meant to ensure a better grip. The league last altered the design of the ball 35 years ago, when it moved from one made with four panels to one with eight."
> 
> "Traditionally, a fresh leather ball is too slippery to be used in a game, so teams break them in during practice to improve their grip. By comparison, the new composite ball can be used immediately. *Spalding composite balls have been used in the N.B.A. Development League and in the Women's National Basketball Association.* But the N.B.A.'s new ball will be different from the ones used by its other affiliated leagues."


GREAT! Now NBA can join D-League and WNBA....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> GREAT! Now NBA can join D-League and WNBA....


 LMFAO!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol Stern talked about the ball already being used in the "lower leagues," I didn't think he was talking about the WNBA...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This whole ball thing is lame...but it probably worked for who he wanted it to work for, the casual fan.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, look on the bright side. I could help Stack and his dunking problem. Missed a few this season.


----------

